
Google Wants to Pour Money into San Jose. The City Has a Few Demands - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-wants-to-pour-money-into-san-jose-the-city-has-a-few-demands-11580234667
======
masonic
it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Google shifts its expansion plans to its
other major land acquisitions in North Sunnyvale because of the friction they
are encountering with San Jose politics.

